# Failed FE Mechanical Exam



## chrisgon18 (Nov 20, 2019)

I recently took the FE Mechanical Exam on November 16th (based on the title of this thread, it didn't go as well as planned). I will say it wasn't really what I expected. I have been studying off and on for a few months (had to reschedule my first exam due to traveling and eventually relocating to a new state for work). I was surprised seeing how poorly I performed on the first part of the exam. I scored fairly average on the 2nd half, which I was also surprised about since I did a lot more guessing throughout these sections. My company reimburses for all classes/study materials I purchase, but I'm not sure if I want to spend $500-1000 on prep courses, unless anyone thinks it's truly worth it. The study materials I possess at the moment are the Lindeburg FE Mechanical Exam practice problems and the NCEES Mechanical Practice Exam. I see people suggesting "Complete more practice exams" but after researching I saw the two I currently have were the most recommended resources. What should be my approach going forward? Also. hypothetically, would I have been in good shape to pass if I would have performed more average on the morning session? Also, I saw people saying to register for the General FE exam. Any thoughts on that? Any advice is greatly appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## ryan.castelli (Apr 23, 2020)

If your company will reimburse you for all study materials / classes, I would definitely recommend signing up for a study course! Why not?! It looks like you have some work to do to get up to passing and a course will help you get more disciplined about studying consistently.


----------



## peachgalaxy (May 12, 2020)

i thought the FE was changed to be geared more toward your own discipline?

as far as the course issue is concerned, whether taking a course is worthwhile is entirely up to you. are you better at self study vs having a professor?

the answer to that question essentially answers yours.


----------

